# Overclocking Amd x3 445 CPU



## Speedx3x (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all,
I have Amd x3 445 CPU.
My motherboard is N68-S3 UCC.
There is freadly to users software for OC with motherboard, but it doesnt save changes after OCing.
Im searching for a way to OC my CPU.
Although bios doesnt work multiplier is unlocked, but its not black edition so its max 15.5x.
Frequency of my CPU is locked true bios so i cant increase speed there.
Anyone might of gotten true this and knows a software that could help me.

Thanks for help.
I will check daily for your answers.


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Just to clarify - are you saying the BIOS has no overclocking options (you can't increase FSB/HTT, and you can't increase multiplier)? 

And if that's the case, are you looking for software that will allow you to overclock without using the BIOS, and also which will save your settings for when you shut down/restart?


----------

